# Seeking DI Artist (Interested applicants residing in Singapore only)



## PhotoPassion (Apr 24, 2010)

Seeking a DI artist to assist in DI work on a free lance basis. 

You will be assisting the main wedding photographer in the area of colour correcting and editing work. As you will be working in the comfort of your own home, you should be already have the necessary skills (e.g. colour calibration, colour correcting, photo editing), along with the equipment (e.g. MacPro) and software (e.g. Lightroom, Photoshop CS3).

On estimation, you can expect up to 2 to 3 jobs in a month. This is also dependable on the seasonality of the wedding industry. 
You will be paid on a per-job basis. Details of payment will be discussed upon shortlisting of the applicant(s). 

For interest applicants, pls email to jentey@gmail.com with the following info, as well as a few samples of your existing work. 

Name:
Sex:
Age:
Education level:
Photography experience: (if you have worked for other photography studio)
Photography education: (If you had attended any photography school/course)
Website: (If there is a website where your work can be viewed)
Current occupation:
Current relevent equipment owned:
Photoshop experience: (Basic, Intermediate or Advance)

We will get back to you in the soonest once your application is received. 

Cheers!


----------

